# Anyone hear of this CTD lawsuit?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Apparently nine CTD owners are a party to the suit. 

Chevrolet Cruze Diesel owners take GM to court


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

More here:

Lawsuit claiming GM cheated diesel tests moves forward


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Without tests to prove it, it's just a fishing expedition. I'd like to see the case documents itself, but I'm too lazy to sign up for an account. If you're more motivated, I think you can find the info in PACER.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I'm with ChevyGuy on this one. I'm thinking they're just upset with their purchase because it's been having problems and are using this to try and get GM to buy them back.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Guaranteed they have no legitimate method of actual testing this.

Greedy *****.

Jacobs sent us a letter when the VW scandal started blowing up to use our car for emissions testing for the EPA. They ended up not needing ours, but they definitely did test them and found nothing.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

LiveTrash said:


> I'm thinking they're just upset with their purchase because it's been having problems and are using this to try and get GM to buy them back.


If they're doing this without any testing to back it up, I hope GM goes after them for legal expenses. (Yes, lawsuits can sometimes blow up in people's faces.)


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I did my own testing a while back on someone elses car... The rules are a bit weird but it passed with flying colors.

Annnd the deleted ones are something like 600 times worse when it comes to NOx. :th_salute:

I never tested HCs, don't really have the means to test those.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

This was discussed before

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...l-not-being-clean-diesel-software-cheats.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-gen1-diesel-general-discussion/177290-lawsuit.html

I predict that GM will win.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

no fact case, they are simply trying to get gm to give them a "here take this check and elave us alone check"


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It's preposterous.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The firm representing these nine people, Hagens Berman, is the same firm that sued VW. I smell a rat, er, lawyer, looking to make a quick buck. I wouldn't be surprised if at least one of those nine has had someone remove part or all of the emissions system. As part of this suit, GM needs to demand the court allow GM's engineers, along with a court appointed engineering team using GM's design, build, and repair documentation for the CDT to review each of those nine cars. If any of them have been modified in any way that would impact the power train and/or fuel combustion then that owner's claim needs to be tossed out and their entire warranty voided as payment of damages to GM. Basically, the car in question needs to be flagged as a salvage title.

If the suit was over the frequent failures of the various components of the CTD's emissions system then I suspect GM would be on the hook for this.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

obermd said:


> The firm representing these nine people, Hagens Berman, is the same firm that sued VW. I smell a rat, er, lawyer, looking to make a quick buck. I wouldn't be surprised if at least one of those nine has had someone remove part or all of the emissions system. As part of this suit, GM needs to demand the court allow GM's engineers, along with a court appointed engineering team using GM's design, build, and repair documentation for the CDT to review each of those nine cars. If any of them have been modified in any way that would impact the power train and/or fuel combustion then that owner's claim needs to be tossed out and their entire warranty voided as payment of damages to GM. Basically, the car in question needs to be flagged as a salvage title.


And that's all assuming they even have any facts to back up their claims. I highly doubt they do.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

MP81 said:


> And that's all assuming they even have any facts to back up their claims. I highly doubt they do.


It's more believable that nine people had a poor experience with a dealership.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> It's more believable that nine people had a poor experience with a dealership.


Or had a snake of a lawyer convince them they did.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Or had a snake of a lawyer convince them they did.


Or more likely they had shitty dealership experience and then a snake of a lawyer who won't tell them that the dealerships aren't GM.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

obermd said:


> Or more likely they had shitty dealership experience and then a snake of a lawyer who won't tell them that the dealerships aren't GM.


Can't argue with that one bit.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

*Looks like that lawsuit is still a thing*

Chevy Cruze Diesel Lawsuit Moves Forward | GM Authority

This is getting pretty crazy, considering I read through their documents and I don't feel they have really any solid evidence, but I guess we will see where it goes.


----------

